# Anyone heard of Synergie Minerals from Australia?



## CallyBag (Apr 10, 2010)

I was youtube-ing and saw this Chinese celebrity/entreprenuer, Erica Yuen, who highly recommends this and it looked really flawless on her when she applies it!  

I did a bit of research but doesnt seem like they're available where I am, even though I'm just "next door" to Australia!  So no way I can test the shades or anything... and doesnt seem like I can buy online even if I knew which shade I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If anyone who's tried it, I'm a Medium Beige in ID Bare Escentuals and a Sand in Bobbi Brown foundations... which shade would you say I am?

also any feedback/comments on this particular brand?


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never tried them personally, but one of my friends swears by their primer


----------



## CallyBag (Apr 12, 2010)

^ thanks for that!  hmm... anyone else? perhaps they're still relatively new... hunting for the perfect minerals is soooo hard...


----------

